# Toy Haulers



## Renegade (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm starting to look at toy haulers. Mostly 5th wheels, with sliders. I need one that will hold 2 atv's & 2 dirt bikes.

Anyone have one they can recommend? Pros/cons of what you have, quality of construction, accessories, etc.

Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I just went through this last year... All I can say is get you wallet out they are pricey especially if you want one with a slider and seperate garage. We settled on a 30ft rampage we bought 2 years used and love it! Ours is a 30ft model with no slide out and we can fit 2 grizzly 700's and one 110 in there. If you are looking for a seperate garage which is what you will need if you want a slide out prepare to go to 40ft. I would keep an eye on KSL or we have always worked with Terry's RV and they have treated us well. If you go talk to scotty (owner) and tell him the Pea****'s sent you my wife is famous there because of her skills backing up the 5th wheel. I have had good luck with skyline and thor and horrible luck with forrest river. Just remember if you get a triple axel 40ft it will limit where you can take it and you will be to long to pull a boat behind it. Good luck!


----------



## Nvbuck (Dec 20, 2007)

I bought a 37' Raptor last spring it has a double slide and seperate garage,has a bed above the garage and bunks that lift up in the garage,its a little long but i really like it,it gives me enough room to seperate me and the kids when i need it once in awhile.easliy hauls my two cowasakies with room for the kids little wheeler and the dogs


----------



## Renegade (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks, I've been looking at Raptors & Cyclones.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Ok so here's the million dollar (hope not that much) question- HOW MUCH $$$$?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=2754147&cat=&lpid=
http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=2738571&cat=&lpid=


----------



## Renegade (Sep 11, 2007)

ChaserOfAllBirds said:


> Ok so here's the million dollar (hope not that much) question- HOW MUCH $$$$?


Depends on what you get. I'd say the 40-50 range ain't out of line.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

You can spend more or less than that depending on what you are looking for. I saw one in trailer life that is a tow behind new for about 13K. They are a blast we use ours about every weekend and worth the investment IMHO.


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

I would like to get a toy hauler myself if I can afford it. My daughter and son-in-law baught a 24' Sandstorm last summer and I really like it. Problem is that it is a "wide body" (102 inches wide) and I would not be able to fit it on the side of my house where my present trailer is now. I have looked at "Extreme RV" toy haulers made by Kit. They seem to have about the same floor plan options as the Sandstorm but in a regular (96 inch) width. But they don't have as much GVWR as a similar sized Sandstorm. Has anyone had any experience with the Extreme RV toy haulers?


----------

